# MEDICATED FET AT RVH



## clairel (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Hoping for a little information. I posted on the NI thread a few weeks ago and got to know a little about some of you. We have been told we can try medicated FET in October. I have never had this before and know very little about it. I have searched on FF for the information but am having problems finding it. Basically what drugs are involved are they sniffy stuff, tablets or injections or a mixture. How long does it take when you start the drugs until ET?

Hope some of you kind ladies can help me out.

Thanks
Claire


----------



## SUNNY2007 (Jul 8, 2007)

hi claire i had frozen embie transfer this time.  The whole process takes the same time as your ivf or icsi cycle.  You start off taking the nasal spray twice a day then progress to progynova tablets which are the same as hrt and you gradually as per your schedule build this up until you take 4 a day then you also take cyclogest supps twice a day you continue to take cyclogest and progynova unitl you take pregnancy teast then if you get the bfp you continue taking them for another 3 weeks.  The supps are not much fun not sore just messy.  The whole process was much easier than the fresh cycle as no pain etc because no egg collection and no bloating because you will not have lots of follicles.  But i remeber from my schedule it took approx the same time frame as the fresh. started it i think approx day 21 of cycle in May approx 30th May then had et on 6th july and pregnancy test on 20th july.  Hope this helps

Sunny xox


----------



## clairel (Jul 18, 2007)

Sunny- How are you doing with the twins. Hope everything is going well and you don't feel to sick.

Thanks for the information, that really helps. I didnt realise you would have to take pessaries for so long, ive only taken them during the 2ww in the past. The whole process from start of drugs till test date is about 6 or 7 weeks then. Would I be right in thinking day 21 of cycle is the 21st day from the start of AF. 

We are planning a little break in November and also i have a course to go on for a week and probably wont be able to make the hospital for any appointments and I just wanted to know what stage of treatment i would be at or would it be over. Would I be right in thinking if AF was due about 15th October, I would start spray 21 days later and et would be approx 2nd December test date would be about 16th December.

Thanks for your help this stuff is all so complicated. 

Claire


----------



## emmsy (Sep 29, 2005)

Hi Claire

I had FET twice and Sunny has told you exactly what happens but I just wanted to answer a couple of your questions you have since asked, I hope I'm not butting in here!   You are right Day 21 is the 21st Day since start of AF. First day of AF is classed as Day 1.  If your AF came as normal on the 15th October then you should start your drugs in or around the 4th November. Your schedule you get from the RFC with all the drugs will give you all the dates, when to start nasal spray, what date to start the progynova and cyclogest, pregnancy test etc.  When you get your schedule and drugs in and around Day 16/17 of cycle you really don't need to go to the hospital again until I think it is 2/3 days before transfer where you will get a womb scan to see if the lining has built up enough to put your embies into. If everything is fine, you need to call the lab on the morning of your transfer to see how many embies thawed and if the transfer is going ahead ok (this is usually around 10.00am) and then if everything is again ok you will go in a couple of hours later for embryo transfer.Again this will all be spelt out on your schedule for you. As I said not many appts at the hospital so don't worry about your break unless it clashes with e/t. I was on holiday in Jamaica during my FET and had all my drugs with me and I had my womb scan 2 days after I returned and e/t 2 days after that!!! Lol!! and it worked!! lol!!

Take care and good luck on your journey


Ems xxx


----------



## clairel (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi emmsy

Of course you are not butting in all information contributions gratefully received. That is great to know there shouldn't be to many appointments. I don't want to sound like a difficult patient but it is difficult to get baby sitters without telling them why when and where we are going, and the most important answer they usually want is what time will you be back  . Our break is only for 4 days from the 19th November so that should be fine. 

CONGRATULATIONS on your pregnancy. It is always so encouraging to see that FET can work. Your holiday in Jamaica must have been great. 

Thanks again and all the very best with the rest of your pregnancy and beyond.

Claire


----------



## allyjo (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi Clare 

I'm due to have my FET around the same time as you so thanks for asking the questions and thanks too for the information emmsy and sunny. The only difference is I have a delayed AF so have no idea when my AF will be due.  

GOOD LUCK FOR THE CYCLE

ally


----------



## SUNNY2007 (Jul 8, 2007)

ally sometimes they give you a drug to bring on af think its called provera but could be wrong.  Thanks Claire im doing fine feel slefish moaning but sickness still there which is fun and games have my 12 week scan next wed so really looking forward to see how this little beanies have grown cant wait.  It really is terrible how we wish the pregnancy along but just cant wait till they are here.


Sunny xox


----------



## Lips (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi Claire 

I had medicated FET at RVH with DD now 2 1/2.  Just to keep your spirits up on the positive outcomes.

Lips


----------



## barty1.. (Jun 1, 2006)

hi claire, i have had 2 sucessful FET at the RVH, like lips has said keep positive, wishing you lots of luck. x


----------



## clairel (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Thank you all for the information. 

Sunny- Glad all is going well, all the best for your scan. Hopefully the sickness will improve soon. 

Ally- Good luck with your FET. My own AF can be a little unpredictable so I have sort of guestimated the dates! 

Lips and Barty1 thanks for the good wishes and congrats on all your babies.


----------

